# Here's his smile...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SOOO happy and cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sawyer looks like he is just loving life. Great excited happy puppy smile.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

he really is the cutest thing ever.. i dont know how you don't just maul him to death with cuddles


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

what a cutie Sawyer is, he sure does have a sweet smile.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a happy boy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetie pie !!!! You're SO lucky to share your life with two such cuties.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> he really is the cutest thing ever.. i dont know how you don't just maul him to death with cuddles


LOL... funny you should say that!! My husband calls me their "smother"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is one happy looking dog!!!!!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

what a darling, happy boy. I want to just kiss that preciouis little face!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone who suggests dogs don't smile has never met a golden!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that is one precious little boy and oh, so very happy!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!!! His smile is certainly infectious in our house!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw! He does have a great smile!! What a majorly cute pup he is!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How cute is that! And look at all those sharp little puppy teeth!!!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG!!! He is sooo adorable. Hope you don't think I'm crazy, but he looks like Simba from the Lion King. I can imagine Simba's voice coming out of Sawyers mouth!! Really cute.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely Adorable!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's what I call a big smile, he is just a cutie








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has a great smile and I love it. He looks like such a happy boy.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a cute smile!!! he looks so happy!!!
Debbie & mason


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i love it! what a happy pup!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww he looks so happppy!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

thank you everyone for the very nice comments!! Needless to say he's our very loved little man!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I did post this on a prior thread I started but I just wasn't sure if anyone saw it... so hope ya'll don't mind if I re-post it. Here is that beautiful Sawyer smile I've been mentioning!!! :smooch:


That IS definetly momma's smile and daddy's soft loving expression...ah the best of both worlds


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

That big a smile put one on my face too. What a great picture of a happy pup to wake up to.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH HE IS JUST TOO TOO CUTE!!! He really is smiling  I love his color so much!!! Can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> His smile is certainly infectious in our house!!!


as his momma's was here ...this is a special photo of my daughter and fallon at about 9-10 wks ...see the smile is there!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... that IS the smile!!! Thanks so much for posting that beautiful picture!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wow... that IS the smile!!! Thanks so much for posting that beautiful picture!!!


your very welcome! another for sawyers scrapbook:smooch:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

On my! What a beautiful smile. I'm looking forward to meeting this little guy in a few months...I guess he won't be so little by then...hehe


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

What a happy (and cute) little guy!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy he is


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... if he's not doubled in size already than it's darn close!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Fran... if he's not doubled in size already than it's darn close!!!


night before last Rally was just an ounce shy of 13lbs, Demi 15 and Hooch 17lbs....I hear Lily is 15.4 lbs tooo..........OINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

His eyes are amazing... can I have him? PLLLEEASE


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Big gorgeous smile


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

:uhoh: omgosh... ummmmm... weeeeell... little man "might" be 18.5 lbs as of today :nchuck:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> :uhoh: omgosh... ummmmm... weeeeell... little man "might" be 18.5 lbs as of today :nchuck:


holy crap! piggy program for him as well as grandma!!!!:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

no kidding!!! LOL!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Sandra, how often are you getting up at night with Sawyer? He is so darn cute!! You just don't mind so much when they're that cute do ya??  Tell Geddy and Sawyer that Theo and Romeo say hello and cya soon!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jen... the first couple nights (maybe a week??) I'd get up once to let him out. Now he sleeps right thru... without problem!! If we go to bed at 10 pm he'll sleep right thru till 6 am... maybe even longer. He's REALLY good about sleeping thru. And I'll definitely send along the message!! I think we're all suffering from cabin fever LOL... I am getting waaaay antsy to meet and see everyone again in the spring. It litterally can't come quick enough for me haha!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I know what you mean!! I feel so bad that my son has to be in the house most of the time  I think I'm going to go find him some snow boots and just have daily trips outside with the dogs. I was thinking he is too little to really get through the snow, but I tried it yesterday and he lasted about 10 minutes! Poor guy, he fell in the snow and got cold. There so little to do with a toddler around here in the winter.


----------



## Shelley&Deesy (Jan 21, 2008)

What a stunning puppy! I will have to look through the gallery to see if you have posted other photos, I can never get enough!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Shelley... unfortunately I use photobucket and so do not upload to the gallery. But here are a couple of other threads I started for Sawyer and his big sister, Geddy

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26421

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27791

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27929


----------

